# Thessaloniki



## dreamchaser (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, can anyone tell me what Thessaloniki is like? We have been to quite a few of the islands but have not travelled to the north of Greece. I would like to know if it is worth visiting. We tend to avoid the tourist areas as we prefer the more traditional Greece without the disco bars etc!
Thanks.


----------

